# HTC One X Stuck in Boot Loop



## thebigredgeek (Dec 28, 2013)

For some reason, I appear to be stuck in a boot loop after flashing my HTC One X with AOKP. I don't have a backup randroid (oops, still a noob) and I need a way to fix this! I am using the HTC One X for AT&T, running HBOOT 2.X, and clockwordmod recovery.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Wrong device. This is for the HTC One, not HTC One X. Granted, they don't have a subforum for the HTC One X.

Anyways, have you tried wiping system and factory reset, then reflashing the ROM?


----------

